# Wild Duck Ham



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

So...I have Pork loin curing for Canadian bacon and will smoke them this weekend. I plan on making some duck ham too and putting those on with the CB to use the Cherry wood smoke while I got the smoker fired up. I have a recipe for smoked duck hash that uses the smoked duck ham in the recipe. I recently smoked a brisket and have all this nice rendered beef fat and I think I will use it to cook the potatoes!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Will report back with pics.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 4, 2017)

Duck breast ham?


----------



## shyzabrau (May 4, 2017)

I'm liking where this is going. Make sure to include pictures!


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 4, 2017)

I'm following this, sounds good!


----------



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Duck breast ham?


click the link to the recipe...it's pretty common at the hunting camps down here. The recipe does not use cure, but I am adding it for safe measure, plus I like the "ham" taste the cure adds to the meat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2017)

Wheres the link ??? duck ham I assume is the breast.

Also if I have not previously said so welcome to the group. Take the time to read Initial Greeting on home page it will help with how to get around this sight and go to roll call and tell us a little bit about you.

HalfSmoked (Warren)


----------



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

Click on the words 'Duck ham' in my post, it is a link to the recipe.

Thanks for the greeting. I've been to roll call and have an active thread there. Also posted my build thread. There is a link to it on the roll call thread.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2017)

No problem I just see that your heading on the thread doesn't tell us where your from. this would work on goose breast too as far as that goes also chicken. The recipe sounds great lot of flavor there. Thanks for posting.

Warren


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 4, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> click the link to the recipe...it's pretty common at the hunting camps down here. The recipe does not use cure, but I am adding it for safe measure, plus I like the "ham" taste the cure adds to the meat.


How big are the breasts? Two days seems little for the cure to penetrate. Like you said, safetywise cure is not needed, but if you like it hammy i would let it cure 4-5 days at least.

When you have time try duck prosciutto. A long process but rewarding.
Here is mine
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253979/more-duck-prosciutto


----------



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> No problem I just see that your heading on the thread doesn't tell us where your from. this would work on goose breast too as far as that goes also chicken. The recipe sounds great lot of flavor there. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Warren


Sorry, haven't gotten around to changing my profile. Just joined last friday. I'm from south Louisiana. yes, would work on any poultry.


----------



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Indaswamp said:
> 
> 
> > click the link to the recipe...it's pretty common at the hunting camps down here. The recipe does not use cure, but I am adding it for safe measure, plus I like the "ham" taste the cure adds to the meat.
> ...


The breasts are only 3/4"~1"  thick so 1.3 days is enough using Prof. Blonder's Wet Curing Calculator. I am going for at least 36 hours.


----------



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> I'm liking where this is going. Make sure to include pictures!


Will do...


----------

